# Trek brake recall



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Trek annonced a recall for brakes on 2013 bikes. You can get the details over at Velonews.com


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Just Madones it looks like


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

link on Velonews

Trek recalls Madone bikes over front brake failures - VeloNews.com


----------

